# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  > [SOLVED] FUNCRES.XLAM what is this?

## stephme55

I have this project called FUNCRES.XLAM. What is this? Tehn there is a HSTBAR.xla? how can I remove these?

----------


## MrShorty

funcres.xlam is a critical storage container for Excel's functions. I don't know all of which functions are stored in this add-in, but some Excel functions will not work if you uninstall it. If you want to try uninstalling this add-in, open up your office setup, and uncheck any unnecessary options (if, for example, you don't need the analysis toolpak). That should remove any of those elements of Excel that you don't need. If this is a real concern, you will probably need to spend further time researching what installation options you truly need.

HSTBAR.xla, as far as my quick internet search goes, seems to be a Oracle's Hyperion smartview add-in. If that is correct, you can uninstall it from Excel through the manage add-ins dialog. You might check with Oracle's smartview setup package if you want to further remove the file from your computer.

----------

